# How to tame LC poof



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

This is my 9 month old WGSL/WL female Stella and 🥴 I’m having trouble taming her poof on her back. She’s not roach backed but with her crazy hair it makes it look like she is. When we get back to the states (currently stationed in Italy) I’m hoping to start some dog sports and show SV conformation. But I’d like to see if you guys have any tips or tricks to get her coat to lay down.
I’ve never competed in any dog shows at all so any tips will be appreciated. I do however enjoy training my dogs just never competed.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

she’s very pretty...
i got my long coat male at 10 months and his coat was similar in appearance to your girl, becoming less and less wavy as he got older and his locs grew. so my suggestion is to simply.....wait?
that said, i found that conditioner tends to flatten the coat a bit. may try that and run a fine tooth comb down her back.
just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Awesome that’s actually what I was really hoping to hear would happen.
Also thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Mine was the same as Fodder's dog. Wavy hair that stuck up along his back when he was a youngster. It's now straight and lies flat and is longer. I guess that time is the cure.

Lovely dog.


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Pawsed said:


> Mine was the same as Fodder's dog. Wavy hair that stuck up along his back when he was a youngster. It's now straight and lies flat and is longer. I guess that time is the cure.
> 
> Lovely dog.


Awesome! So glad to hear that it does become more tame as they age 🙌🏼


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Thinning scissors???


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Buckelke said:


> Thinning scissors???
> View attachment 569915


I’d be worried that trimming would make it stick up worse haha 😆. Also don’t think we are allowed to cut their fur for shows not 100% on that but. She needs some hair gel to tame this mane bahaha


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Thinning scissors just make for less bulk. I used them on the kid that had a thick head of hair. They don't actually trim - just remove a few hairs in between the others.


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Buckelke said:


> Thinning scissors just make for less bulk. I used them on the kid that had a thick head of hair. They don't actually trim - just remove a few hairs in between the others.


Ahhh gotcha! Maybe I’ll give that a try if her hair hasn’t tamed itself by the time I start looking at showing.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i wouldn’t thin your dogs coat. not now and not in the future but perhaps someone with experience showing long coats will have a more educated opinion....especially in attempts to conceal a perceived roach back appearance. the judge is going to touch your dog. they’ll also be aware of some of the challenges of evaluating a long coat.

think of it in the same as not giving an infant a haircut until they have a full head of hair and well developed hairline. my concern would be that the hair would grow back uneven or choppy looking if it’s all growing at different rates, lengths and textures.


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Fodder said:


> i wouldn’t thin your dogs coat. not now and not in the future but perhaps someone with experience showing long coats will have a more educated opinion....especially in attempts to conceal a perceived roach back appearance. the judge is going to touch your dog. they’ll also be aware of some of the challenges of evaluating a long coat.
> 
> think of it in the same as not giving an infant a haircut until they have a full head of hair and well developed hairline. my concern would be that the hair would grow back uneven or choppy looking if it’s all growing at different rates, lengths and textures.


yeah I thought so and that’s very true about the judges touching her. I didn’t think of that and I plan to show SV style shows so they’ll definitely be familiar with LCs


----------

